# Rough Tough Kennel



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone in the market for a new portable kennel should look at the Rough Tough Kennels. I just bought one and 3 days later my wife got hit while toting the pup around. The kennel was the only thing in the back that didn't get messed up, and it kept my boy safe, not a scratch.


----------



## wildwindgundogs (Jan 31, 2012)

They are a great kennel and they can take a pounding. I have some the ride in the box of my Polaris Ranger. I drive across plowed fields and etc. I really like the roto moulded design.


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I am thankful that I haven't had to crash-test mine yet, but I like them and so do the dogs.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

Only down side is storing them. But quallity is so much better with out that week seam halfway up the side.


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

do they get hot in the summer? or keep them warm in the winter? other than adding hay is there a way to keep warmer?


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

They do get a bit warm in the heat if there is no breeze. They do make a fan for it, and you can drill additonal holes. As for the winter you can use standard kennel covers, my mudd river fits great.


----------



## Jay-Bird (Jul 5, 2012)

Wish i would have known this earlier. Bought a $400 unit a year ago that barely gets used, thing is junk


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

I ordered mine with doors in both ends, so the ventilation is good. And, I can see through the kennels out my rear window when backing up, LOL. The dogs enjoy looking at me, too. Since mine are under an ARE shell, don't need to worry much about the temps, the dogs' body heat seems to be enough most of the time. They sleep inside with us when we're traveling.


----------



## mngundog (Mar 25, 2011)

PMG 131 said:


> They do get a bit warm in the heat if there is no breeze. They do make a fan for it, and you can drill additonal holes. As for the winter you can use standard kennel covers, my mudd river fits great.


What size do you have?


----------



## Larry b (Dec 21, 2007)

I had a large for my 80# blm - its a great kennel.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

I bought the large, I have smaller framed dogs (50 and 65 lb) and could have gotten away with the intermediate. The large gives more room for longer trips. I have seen both my dogs get into it together, neither wanted to go into my other kennel.


----------



## rebelretriever8 (Sep 14, 2010)

mine are both 60, longest trip i take with them is about 45 minutes, you think that a intermediate would work?? Trying to leave more room in the truck bed for my other gear


PMG 131 said:


> I bought the large, I have smaller framed dogs (50 and 65 lb) and could have gotten away with the intermediate. The large gives more room for longer trips. I have seen both my dogs get into it together, neither wanted to go into my other kennel.


----------



## PMG 131 (Jun 14, 2012)

I think you should be fine with the intermediate. If your unsure check out this video. Its their answers to the sizing Q's. http://youtu.be/6iicVExEb6k


----------



## boyetthunter (Jul 21, 2009)

i have the intermediate- 60lb blf fit great


----------

